# Territory Sales Representative Needed



## Mike_PS

Liquid application snow and ice manufacturer is looking for an established outside sales representative to grow the Midwest region of the United States. Previous sales experience and technical and mechanical background with liquid systems a plus. Position involves managing established accounts and developing new accounts. Travel required. The ideal candidate will be an achievement- oriented, self-motivated independent thinker. Salary based on commission.

Company offers benefit package, company vehicle, expense reimbursement, full medical and retirement plans.

If you are interested in this position, send your
resume to:

*Attn: Sales Position #934085
Moose River Media
374 Emerson Falls Road
St. Johnsbury, VT 05819*


----------

